# DWG convert to PDF etc.



## nealt (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone know of a free or cheap way to do this? All the converters that I see from a google search are for Windows.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.edrawingsviewer.com/MAC_Viewer.html

Maybe?

It's a viewer, but if it contains the standard Mac OS X "Print" functionality, it would be simple to view a DWG file, then print it to either PDF or Postscript.


----------



## nealt (Nov 8, 2009)

This program works great!
Thanks


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 8, 2009)

ElDiablo's tip is spot on. What you can also do if you have the app is open that file in Illustrator and save it out to PDF.


----------

